# Anyone cloth diaper the old fashioned way? Anyone?



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm new to cloth diapering. I have some pre-folds, as well as a couple cute fitteds. But for diaper covers I only have cheap rubber pants (they seem more like plastic) of the Walmart variety. The rubber pants leave marks on my son's legs. He is 3 months old today and over 17 pounds. I just tried him in size 6-9 months, instead of 3-6 months to see if the size makes a difference. The other thing is that he's a big eater, thus a big wetter. His diapers are soaked in no time. I can't afford to buy all the cute diapers and covers on the market, even second-hand. Yet I hate using disposables for a number of reasons.

Will someone please tell me how to have diapering success the old-fashioned way? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes - plenty of people use prefolds & diaper pants. You can be successful! What kind of prefolds are you using? The Gerber ones or ones from Walmart or whatever aren't as absorbant as the diaper service quality (DSQ) ones you'll find at most cloth diapering stores. So if you are using a less absorbant prefold, you might need to use two or add some extra absorbancy with a doubler or even a folded washcloth in there!

As far as the diaper pants, Dappi is a popular brand because they are inexpensive and give a better fit than some other brands. You can get a 2-pack for $5-$6.

I like aplix or snaps wrap style covers simply because of the convenience and they aren't too expensive, especially if you can find them on sale. I like Thirsties Duo Wraps. But you can totally do it with just diaper pants. If you knit or sew you can also make your own wool soakers (like wool diaper pants), that can work wonderfully and breathe really well!


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

In a way I think I diapered the "old" fashion way with prefolds but I did use diaper covers (proraps about $7 each but worth it).

You mentioned that he is a heavy wetter, what kind of prefolds are you using? the material/brand/ply really do make a difference in absorbency. I personally found that the cheaper (gerber) type cloth diapers were not useful in using as a diaper for a heavy wetter so I ended up using them occassionally as an insert w/a DSQ prefold or burp cloth.

I think the plastic pants now a days are not nearly as good as the old fashioned ones I've seen. MIL actually found some old ones she had used one time in storage and let me tell you those were rubber pants







definately not like the plastic gerber ones on the market now. I have seen a few pants that look like they would work pretty well but most have been from cloth diaper websites


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

And remember that covers can be used several times before washing if they don't get poopy. I had 6 at that age and it was enough. I think you could get away with 4 if you washed more often. I'm personally a fan of Thirsties Duos. They work great, are durable and multi-sized. Your DS is big enough to get size 2 now so they should last you a while. They're $12.25 for solid colors so 6 would cost $73 and 4 would be $50. Theoretically they should last till your DS is 30-40lbs.

Prefolds and covers are our main diapers. I do have 3 pocket diapers for the church nursery or when someone else takes care of dd. But the rest of the time dd is in GMD prefolds. (soo much more absorbent than the gerbers we started with.)


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I used gerber prefolds, pins and plastic pants (gerber) for the first yr of cloth diapering. I hated how the plastic pants didn't hold up and would become brittle before I felt they should. Not to mention the only place that sold the smaller sizes was over a hour away.

I know Little Lions has really cheap prefold, much cheaper than anything else I have found. I would get premium of the second quality if I were you. Even if you didn't get a whole stash just a dozen or something.

http://www.little-lions.com/page50.html

Depending on how well your covers are holding up I would look at the cheapest one size cover. It will save you money in the long run.
Also I learned to only wash the covers when needed and don't dry them in the drier, the last longer that way.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

i try to be as frugal as possible, but have found "designer" covers worth it.

i use motherease airflow. they have snaps at both the waist and the legs, so are easier to fit in general and especially when the waist or thigh are smaller or larger than the norm

i also like that when you change a poopy diaper that the back of the cover acts as a changing pad

i do use a pull-on cover for a spare in the diaper bag

i do fine with 5 covers (4 ME and 1 pull-on)


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

If you want to keep it cheap I would definitely get some Dappi nylon covers. I think the Gerbers are vinyl, and especially with summer coming, they can be very hot and make your baby sweaty. Dappis are much lighter weight and extremely gentle on chubby thighs-never once had red marks with them. Also, if you need more diapers and want to keep it cheap, go for flats. Little Lions has both these items with flat rate shipping.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Ive always had pined prefolds and pull on covers as the basis to any cloth diapering stash. Howevr I despise Gerber cvers they dont breath at ALL actually for us sposies would give better air flow. I di use Dappi nylonpull on covers great. Oh te gerbers didn't hold up eaither I was constantly having to buy more becuse they'd crack and just shread..

Deanna


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

When we started cd-ing with ds, we had prefolds, flats, and the gerber covers. The gerber covers never lasted long... we found the bummis whisper pant and the bumkins covers worked great with pinned prefolds. The bummis are about $5-6 each, but they last at least 20 times longer than as the gerber covers... Added bonus is that the elastic around the legs is softer than the gerber pants... ds was a real chunk (think michelin man rolls) and didn't get marks on his legs from the elastic.









Ds was cd'd the old fashioined way for over 3 years. Dd1 was in them for over 2 years. we would be doing it the old fashioned way for dd2, but we were gifted with some of the fancier ones. Dh has actually said that he likes the old way better.


----------



## Casha'sMommy (Dec 16, 2006)

We use prefold's (Green Mountain) and flats with some pul covers and some home made knit wool longies and shorties. I enjoy having a dipe cover that doubles as clothing







You don't have to use expensive wool and there are tons of free patterns. My favorite pattern for longies happens to be free and I think I spent somewhere in the neighborhood of $6 on my first skein of yarn and got multiple covers out of that. Of course, you do need lanolin but fancy wool wash is not necessary.
We also have 4 bumware aio and 1 sposoeasy aio that we use for some outings and day trips. This cuts down on what I have to carry with me. However, dh and I both agree that prefolds and flats with wool or pul covers are our personal favorite. When in doubt, I reach for a flat, a pin, and a piece of wool.

hth and GL


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

I applaud you for trying to be frugal! It bums me out a little that sometimes the way people talk about CDing can make it seem like if you're not using 35-dollar fitteds and 18-dollar AIOs you're not doing it right.

Which is just silly!

Do you sew or knit at all? If you knit even a little, longies (wool pants that you wear over the prefold or flat) are really easy and cheap. You can use cheap wool from a big craft store, or Knitpicks.com sells really affordable wool, too.

If you sew at all, it's really easy to make pants out of the sleeves of old wool sweaters.

As the PP said, you do need lanolin to make the wool really water-resistant, but it's under 10 bucks for a tube from the drugstore, and since you use a tiny bit each time, it lasts for ever. I don't use special wool-wash, either. Any kind of liquid soap works for me (Dr. Bronners, some hand soap, whatever you have on hand.)

For the diapers, I really like our Little Lions flats. My husband finds them a little fiddly, but with just a little practice and a Snappi, I find that you can get a great fit. And they're all-cotton, breathable, easy to wash and dry.









Again, if you sew, you can come up with cheaper-or-free flats: I know people have made flats out of old/thriftstore sheets, receiving blankets, t-shirts - whatever you have. It's just absorbent material to catch pee and poo. It doesn't have to be fancy.

Anyway - I am all about old-fashioned diapering. There was a mama on here recently who talked about how when her baby was born she basically made all her own diapers out of rags, and held them up with a "belt" she made out of reclaimed elastic. I love it when people are frugal and use what they have. Very inspiring.


----------



## Casha'sMommy (Dec 16, 2006)

re: lanolin, I have the same tube from my 4yo dd that was also a loaner to a friend in between dd and now 4.5mo ds. It seems to last for.ev.er. lol
It's a tube of lansinoh brand from my local grocery store.


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

If you can sew, Joanne's sells PUL in 7 different colors for $9.99 per yard. Out of 1/2 a yard I get 4 small or newborn covers. However you do need foldoverelastic and aplix or a snap press to do pull this off. Kidsinthegarden has super cheap FOE and Aplix, and her PUL runs at $7 a yard, so if you order it all there you'll be fine. I actually bought a pattern for $12, new conceptions, and love it.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I use the Gerber covers successfully with my son, I started using that brand around 6 months and haven't had leaks, unless I wait way too long to change him. He is usually in a RRP (Rita's Rump) and a gerber prefold. So, basically, a Gerber prefold and 2 layers of flannel. I don't think he is a heavy wetter though, because DD soaks through diapers faster than he ever did.

I agree with PP - Thirsties covers are soooo worth the money. They are awesome. I don't know where you are located, but sometimes you can find them for sale on craigslist. I've even started seeing diaper covers at children's resale shops and rummages around here. They are few and far between, but I definitely buy them when I see them. For a few $ I can see if I like a cover or not.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

I use gerber prefolds (the cotton ones not the ones with the poly filling) and I usually put a flat gerber diaper as a doubler in or I use a microterry washcloth and put a flat diaper on top of that. The microterry cloths are 5 bucks for 8 at the Walmart carcare section. I also use these for overnight diapering.

As for covers, I have tried a bunch. I love Litewraps (around 8bucks) but they are very bulky. I have tried prorap style covers which were very good but the PUL separated from the fabric very fast. These covers were made by a WAHM though so they weren't actually proraps. I have sewn them myself and now I'm sticking with Thirsties covers. I got three covers for only three dollars since I saved up a bunch of swagbucks and got 30 Dollars worth in giftcards







. I love the Thristies and I wish that I had started out with them not with the dappi or gerber covers.

The prefolds I use for DD now were on DS bum three years ago. Some of those diapers have holes in them or they start falling apart but they still fit, so I'm gonna keep using them. I keep them up with a snappie.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Thought I'd share.. Here is my LO from today in a pinned flannel recieving blanket I recieved as a baby gift (exact size as a standard flat) and a dappi pull on cover total classic frugal old school with a fun print.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...m/100_2016.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...m/100_2017.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...m/100_2018.jpg

Deanna


----------



## westcoastlady (Jan 10, 2010)

For my DS I used the recieving blankets as well. I did the origami fold and it worked really well. I did use them is Bummies covers so I didn't need to pin them or anything. I had a whole bunch that had been given to me as gifts and when I needed more I just went to the thrift store and picked up a bunch for next to nothing. I did find that I needed to change him frequently as he peed frequently so it was nice to have a whole bunch. They also washed really well although I did have to unfold them before they went in the wash. Diapering doesn't need to cost a fortune!!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I suppose I do for the most part. I use prefolds but I do use the newer covers, Thirsties. I never got into the all in ones, fitteds, etc. But I would probably like fitteds if I tried them







.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Heck, prefold are too fancy for us. We fold our own flats (we have a limited water situation and washing single-layer diapers is much more feasible as they don't have to be run through the washer more than once).

We do use wool pant/shorts and covers, as well as PUL covers, though.

Or maybe "used" is the better term. DS is getting closer and closer to PLing; we rarely use diapers these days.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

While I treated myself to a couple of AIOs (clearanced!) I am mostly going to be using receiving blanket flats and whatever the cheapest covers are... a few plastic pull on pants, and a couple of cute WAHM velcro ones.

Of course, I am starting on an older baby.


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow! Thanks so much to *everyone* for all the great advice! Unfortunately, at this point I can't sew or knit, but I want to learn both things. Maybe I can learn to make my own wool longies in the future.









I ended up buying flats from little lions, along with some dappis. Thanks so much for the link! I also plan to pick up microfiber cloths from the Walmart auto section to use as diapers. I hear they have fun colors.

Using receiving blankets never occurred to me, but thanks so much for the idea! You ladies rock!


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoetryLover* 
Wow! Thanks so much to *everyone* for all the great advice! Unfortunately, at this point I can't sew or knit, but I want to learn both things. Maybe I can learn to make my own wool longies in the future.









I ended up buying flats from little lions, along with some dappis. Thanks so much for the link! I also plan to pick up microfiber cloths from the Walmart auto section to use as diapers. I hear they have fun colors.

Using receiving blankets never occurred to me, but thanks so much for the idea! You ladies rock!

Microfiber makes a good absorbent layer but you have to be really careful that it doesn't touch the baby's skin.


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chely7425* 
Microfiber makes a good absorbent layer but you have to be really careful that it doesn't touch the baby's skin.

I was wondering about that. Thanks!


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

I have diapered my last child for the last 18months(for the first 10months I diapered her in prefolds and pockets) with flats I made out of a king-sized flannel sheet from the thrift store and wool soakers that I knit or bummis super whisper wrap covers. I have never been happier! I do recommend using nice covers because they last longer and will save a significant amt of money. But flats are perfect as diapers from birth to potty training. I am using those flats and soakers now for our nighttime diapers since she's daytrained.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I have given away a lot of prefolds and covers on freecycle.. have you checked there? Get some quality prefolds.. you can make wool covers out of old sweaters.. or knit some up if you know how to do that.. they would be more comfortable for your baby.


----------



## rlmueller (May 22, 2009)

Ugh!!! I wish I thought of using receivings as flats before I cut them up to sew!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rlmueller* 
Ugh!!! I wish I thought of using receivings as flats before I cut them up to sew!

look at like goodwill and such places I have found tons of cute recieving blankets for like just a few cents in those places.

Deanna


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Where I grew up, out in the country in the olden days, it was common to diaper babies in dish towels, with washcloths for doublers, and most people didn't use any covers. I made my daughter's diapers on a toy sewing machine, from old clothes and towels. I made some belts from elastic and velcro to hold the diapers on. And I just washed them like regular laundry- cold water, normal cycle.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averlee* 
Where I grew up, out in the country in the olden days, it was common to diaper babies in dish towels, with washcloths for doublers, and most people didn't use any covers. I made my daughter's diapers on a toy sewing machine, from old clothes and towels. I made some belts from elastic and velcro to hold the diapers on. And I just washed them like regular laundry- cold water, normal cycle.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averlee* 
Where I grew up, out in the country in the olden days, it was common to diaper babies in dish towels, with washcloths for doublers, and most people didn't use any covers. I made my daughter's diapers on a toy sewing machine, from old clothes and towels. I made some belts from elastic and velcro to hold the diapers on. And I just washed them like regular laundry- cold water, normal cycle.

Have been CD-ing dd2 for half a year now and will CD my newborn who is coming this summer.

We got some inexpensive AIO's with inserts and snaps, I got some one-size on freecycle with plastic covers, and my SIL gave me some prefolds.

I was planning to use the prefolds on the NB with one-size covers that have snaps and velcro. No hooks, pins, elastics, or anything. I thought I read somewhere that you can just put a cover like that over the prefold?


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Surfacing* 
I thought I read somewhere that you can just put a cover like that over the prefold?

Yes. Trifold the diaper into a strip and lay it in the cover. Fasten cover.


----------



## PoetryLover (Jan 8, 2009)

I thought I'd update to say that I love the dappis covers. They are cheap and they work great! Also, the receiving blanket idea was awesome and is also working wonderfully. As always, you ladies ROCK!


----------

